# Netzwerk Fehler (PCMCIA und SIOCSIFADDR)

## ^^*'

Hallo,

mein gentoo stable1 läuft (2004.3, x86, 2.4 kernel). Bei der Installation konnte ich auf anhieb ins Internet. Es gab keine Probleme.

Bei der späteren Netzwerk konfiguration muss ich einen Fehler gemacht haben. *Quote:*   

> Setting DNS domainname to homenetwork
> 
> PMCIA support detectet.
> 
> Starting pcmcia
> ...

 Ich hab PCMCIA einfach mal nach der Anleitung mitinstalliert. Ich weiß nicht ob ich es brauche. Wofür braucht man das überhaupt?

Was bedeutet das SIOCSIFADDR?

----------

## ToeiRei

Sagen wir's mal kurz und untechnisch:

Der erkennt deine Netzwerkkarte nicht und will ihr aber eine Adresse zuweisen.

Rei

----------

## NightDragon

Da fehlen nun 2 Dinge wies ausschaut.

a) der Treiber für PCMCIA (Ja PCMCIA Selbst ist drinnen, aber er muss dein gerät ja auch noch ansprechen können)

und b) der netzwerktreiber.

Für PCMCIA, in der Kernel folgendes:

```

Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)  --->

   PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support  --->

       <*> PCCard (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

        [ ]   Enable PCCARD debugging       

        [ ]   Enable obsolete PCCARD code

       <*>   16-bit PCMCIA support

        [*]   32-bit CardBus support

       --- PC-card bridges

       < > CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support

       < > Cirrus PD6729 compatible bridge support 

       < > i82092 compatible bridge support

       < > i82365 compatible bridge support

       < > Databook TCIC host bridge support 

```

 Und hier musst Du nun zusätzlich auswählen, weches PCMCIA Gerät du hast. Du kannst ja alle als Modul konfigurieren, dann starten, schauen was cardmgr sagt was er läd und dann einfach die anderen rausnehmen.

Wenn das läuft, dann kannst Du weiter zum Netzwerk.

----------

## ^^*'

danke für die antworten. wie mach ich das in den kernel rein?

----------

## NightDragon

Wie hast Du deine Kernel gebaut?

mit genkernel oder mit "make menuconfig usw.."?

----------

## ToeiRei

Kernel neu bauen

Rei

----------

## ^^*'

ich hab meinen kernel manuell also ohne genkernel gebaut.

wie baue ich den kernel neu?

ihr müsst wissen, dass ich erst seit drei tagen linux kenne und noch nicht über alles bescheid weiß.

----------

## NightDragon

Deswegen frage ich ja so genau nach.

Also deine Kernel baust du genau so neu wie dus beim ersten mal gemacht hast.

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

```

 Dann bist Du im gewohnten Kernel-Menü

Dann gehst Du zu den entsprechenden Bereichen und stellst sie ein. 

Am ende beenden und speichern mit ja quitieren.

dann kommt folgendes:

```

make

make modules_install

modules-update

```

Und jetzt musst Du wieder wissen wies weitergeht.

Die Kernel muss jetzt wieder auf /boot kopiert werden. Aber unter welchen namen usw. das Komtm ganz drauf an wie du das beim ersten mal gemacht hast.

Dann neustarten und fertig.

----------

## ^^*'

schön! alles hat geklappt, nur *Quote:*   

> Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)  ---> 

 Hab ich nicht gefunden. Irgendwie gibt es das bei mir nicht. Wie komm ich jetzt da ran?

----------

## ^^*'

man hat mir gesagt, ich brauche gar kein pcmcia. kann ich das auch wieder raus nehmen?

----------

## NightDragon

Das kommt drauf an.

Hast Du PCMCIA? Sprich hast du einen Notebook?

----------

## ^^*'

nein.

----------

## NightDragon

Dann brauchst du PCMCIA zu 99,9% nicht.

PCMCIA Ist eine Art Anschluss/Teckplatz für spezielle Komponeten.

Auch PC Card gennant.

Sie sind beim Notebook vorallem als Erweiterungssteckplätze gedacht, weil man einen Notebook schwer anderst aufrüsten kann (außer mini-PCI und mittlerweile ja auch USB und Firewire)

Langer rede kurzer Sinn. Es wär schon unlogisch wenn du PCMCIA beim normalen PC brauchst.

Also nimm das PCMCIA raus aus der Kernel.

Dann weiter zu deinem Netzwerk.

Um einen Linux-Rechner aufzusetzen, sollte man schon einiges Ahnugn haben, was man im PC hat.

Gib mir mal die ausgabe von lspci durch.

Also was gibt lspci aus ?

----------

## ^^*'

 *Quote:*   

> Also nimm das PCMCIA raus aus der Kernel. 

 So einfach scheint das nicht zu funktionieren. Ich hab in menuconfig alles PCMCIA sachen rausgenommen und es versucht sich immer noch zu starten.

Ich denke mal ich muss noch

```
# rc-update del pcmcia default

# rc-update del pcmcia boot
```

machen. Bis gleich.

----------

## NightDragon

Ja sowieso.

Du musst natürlich auch die pcmcia-cs tools aus dem runlevel nehmen.

dazu kannst du einfach

```
rc-update -d pcmcia 
```

eingeben.

Wenn du den runlevel nicht angibst, wird er einfach aus allen entfernt.

----------

## ^^*'

 *Quote:*   

> Also was gibt lspci aus ?

 command not found...

ifconfig gibt folgendes aus:

 *Quote:*   

> Link encap: Local Loopback
> 
> Inet addr: 127.0.0.1 Mask: 225.0.0.0
> 
> UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTV: 16436 Metric:1
> ...

 

naja, zumindest ist das pmcia problem gelöst.[/code]

----------

## NightDragon

Also wenn ein Befehl nicht gefunden wird müssen wir was tun? RICHTIG! Ihn finden bzw. installieren.

Also um diesen überaus wichtigen und hilfreichen Befehl zu bekommen machst du folgendes:

```
emerge pciutils
```

und weil du irgendwann mal sicher auch USB verwenden willst und dort evtl. auch ein tool brauchst amchst du auch noch

```
emerge usbutils
```

und 

weil ich mal annehme das dir irgendwann die geschwindigkeit deiner platte nicht mehr reicht machst du das:

```
emerge hdparm

hdparm -tT -d1 -c3 /dev/hda

rc-update -a hdparm default

```

So zurück zu lspci.

gibs jetzt nochmals ein. Nach der installation von pciutils hast du diesen befehl.

Was gibt er aus?

----------

## ^^*'

ok, danke. ich wusste nicht wie das paket heißt. ich habs mit emerge lspci versucht..  :Confused: 

----------

## ^^*'

ok,

für emerge lspci braucht der internet.

ich hab es dann mit windows runtergeladen, den kernel mit ntfs support neu kompiliert, die datei in mein root verzeichnis gepackt, entpackt, und dann versucht es mit make install zu installieren. fehlermeldung. msg parameter not used..

was soll ich jetzt machen?

----------

## NightDragon

Okay...

aha.

Das solltest du auch nie wieder machen.

Kopier keine Fremdpackete in Gentoo.

Versuch mal rauszufinden welche Netzwerkkarte du drinnen  hast.

Boote nötigenfalls von irgend einer anderen Linux-CD und frühre von der dann lspci aus. In der Ausgabe von lspci findet die Angabe zur Netzwerkkarte.

----------

## ^^*'

hi,

ich hab lspci von meiner gentoo live cd ausgeführt, den richtigen treiber für meine netzwerke karte in den kernel gepackt, emerge dhcpcd und alles läuft jetzt.

ein gaaaaaaanz großen Dankeschön für deine hilfe!

----------

## NightDragon

bitte gerne  :Smile: 

----------

